# K.A. Thompson...The King and Queen of Perfect Normal



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Now available for the Kindle..._The King and Queen of Perfect Normal_, the fourth book in the _Charybdis_ series.

From the back cover (because I'm honestly feeling lazy this morning:

Hair is falling out in places Chip Davis never expected. There's a microscopic layer of fat covering his six-pack. His wife is peaking while he's on the downslide, his kids want to create their own family compound, and his oldest son heads off to We Don't Know Where; fifty is looming on the horizon and Chip resists it with as much force as a man who has to get up five times a night can&#8230;until he realizes what he fears most isn't middle age, but the medical merry-go-round he suddenly finds himself riding.

Other books in the series (in this order):



And my other books, as long as I'm pimping...


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

Yahooooo!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I have been dying to find out what happens next for this family.  I wish I could quit reading a book once I have started, because I would quit the one I am reading now to read this book.   Oh shoot, maybe I need to re-read the others first.  I am soooo excited.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wahoo, great news, Thumper!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thumper,
Thank you for posting to let us know.
I have already purchased my copy.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

mattswifeof15yrs said:


> Yahooooo!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I have been dying to find out what happens next for this family. I wish I could quit reading a book once I have started, because I would quit the one I am reading now to read this book.  Oh shoot, maybe I need to re-read the others first. I am soooo excited.


I'm almost halfway through this one. There is no need to read the others again first as there is enough backstory included to be a good reminder. 

However, if someone hasn't read the first three, I would advise doing so prior to reading this one.

Ms. Thompson: I am still waiting on those "Author's Comments" for my blog. LOL I know you're busy writing and all, but I'm gonna need 'em soon as I am glued to your new book.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks! I can't wait!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats Thumper, and thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Ms. Thompson: I am still waiting on those "Author's Comments" for my blog. LOL


I started to write something last night, but I reread it this morning and thought it looked like something someone had written whilst drunk. Spouse Thingy thought it was funny, but I deleted it...now I'm wishing I hadn't. But I'll get something to you by tonight, stupid or not


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Too bad you tossed it. Drunken author comments would be just the thing to liven up my blog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't drink often, so when I do I get buzzed *really* fast...my son thinks I need to sit down with a pitcher of vodka slush and write whilst inebriated...apparently I'm amusing after half a drink. I suspect my true drunken writing would be more stupid than anything else, but I really wish I hadn't deleted those author-comments...


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks so much.  I now have all four in this series and look forward to a very enjoyable "Thumper" marathon.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just bumping this thread because this book is featured in my blog today.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I will assume 'dancing Snoopy' means you are happy with the review.  

I did want to add that had I been using my new review format, the first three would have faired a bit better in the 'star department'. This format does force me to look at all aspects of a novel, so it's just as helpful to me as it is for any of my subscribers.

Your writing style, character development, and editing would receive 5 stars on every book in the series.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I posted my review on the Amazon page this morning.

 

I got to be the first reviewer!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet 

I haven't even sent out any print review copies...won't get those until next week. I doubt it's even at Amazon and B&N yet in DTB form.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Just started this today....having finished the first three in the series this week.

I'm in love with the characters and am thoroughly enjoying my "marathon".

Many thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow...thank you! I'm very happy you're enjoying the books! 
Truly, it gives me warm fuzzies


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

As much as I love my Kindle...










...there's nothing like holding a print copy of your own work.

For some reason, my mom seems to expect a free copy. Go figure


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Great reviews everywhere! Just bought the first one!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

stitchbug said:


> Great reviews everywhere! Just bought the first one!


My upcoming Vegas trip thanks you


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a quick note to tell you that I am past the 2/3 mark.
Great follow-up work, Thumper.
Just exactly what I have grown to expect from you.
Thanks for writing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks 

Am I living up to the dirty old lady moniker my friends' kid gave me?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Picked up my copy this morning, Thumper. I should have done so a while ago, when we were in the support thread.   Sorry for my tardiness.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well your characters have a relationship enhanced by a strong sex urge.
And I admire their "stamina" even at the age of 50.

But then they have enough money to be able to cultivate it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Picked up my copy this morning, Thumper.


Thanks, Ed...I hope you at least find it mildly entertaining 



geoffthomas said:


> Well your characters have a relationship enhanced by a strong sex urge.
> And I admire their "stamina" even at the age of 50.


Wait...I'm-a gonna lose it at 50? 
Dag, that only gives me two years...


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

bumping this because a lot of us didn't see the thread. I only discovered the new release on the "what are you reading?" thread. Bought it & ready to read next week! Excellent. I love Chip & Terry.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am almost ashamed to admit that I haven't read any of the books. After reading the reviews for The King and Queen, I decided I couldn't just start with the last book, so I purchased the entire series last night. My TBR list is getting longer and longer.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> I am almost ashamed to admit that I haven't read any of the books. After reading the reviews for The King and Queen, I decided I couldn't just start with the last book, so I purchased the entire series last night. My TBR list is getting longer and longer.


That's the way to do it! 

What's cool is that you can read them back-to-back. Ms. Thompson doesn't put a ton of backstory in each one to get readers 'caught up', so you don't feel like you are reading what you just read.

In other words, it's like one long story.

Wonderful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> In other words, it's like one long story.


In other other words...I'm very verbose...


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Thumper said:


> In other other words...I'm very verbose...


I'm about 1/2 way through and really enjoying this one - one of my faves of the 4 I think! But I, er, I'm not letting my hubby read it - he might want to run off with Terry


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hell, *I* might want to run off with Terry


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

aawww I finished last night (posted a review) and loved it. 

Are we getting any more?  C'mon, say yeah!

LOL, readers are selfish aren't we?  Takes how long to write, we read them too quickly & want whatever's next now!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

When I finished _Finding Father Rabbit_ I thought I was done with the series, and was obviously wrong, so I'll never say there won't be another book with the same characters... I think next up on my schedule will have to be helping my cat to cough up one more book, if he'll ever tell me what it is he wants to write about 

So it's a definitely "maybe" with overtones of "quite likely." I did write the last one on a reader's suggestion, after all...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

How about an 'action type' sequel?

One that focuses more on the spy stuff would be way cool.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My son has been pushing for exactly that for years; he wants me to write Nick's story...I'm not sure I can. That pushes me into a genre I don't read enough of to be familiar with, and I'm afraid it would be a miserable fail.

If I can ever weave what I have in my head with a decent storyline, I'll probably give it a whirl, but so far I lack confidence in my ability to tell that story well.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

To be honest, the lack of spy-type storyline doesn't bother me. I read other authors for that. For example, It's Not About The Cookies was excellent & I'm not even sure what genre that falls into. The characters are strong enough to carry it I think. Although Cookies had me in tears several times


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I think INATC falls simply into mainstream fiction...or "Book I Wrote My Mother Hates."


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I finally read all four books. I think I read them within a 3 day period. I really enjoyed them all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a totally gratuitous bump. 
Because, you know, Christmas is coming and I have presents to purchase.
And my ego needs stroking.
(Mostly my ego needs stroking...)
Plus, I'm pretty sure I just misspelled "gratuitous" but I'm too lazy to look it up to be sure.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity why did you choose feet for the cover?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It fit with a scene in the book (page 412, I think), and it's different than holding hands. Plus, the first cover image we played with screamed "romance" (as stated by so many people here) and since it's not a romance...

The feet tend to skeeve some people out...not sure why that is since we all have feet...


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol I won't lie, the feet kinda skeeve me out too.   I know that is a really stupid reaction, because as you say everyone has feet but I just can't help it. I do admit it is more creative than holding hands though. I'm sorry for having an irrational reaction to it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Heck, my own son is grossed out by the feet... go figure


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone who has not started this series - go read Charybdis.

Then you will read all the rest (including this one) and ask, like me, for more.

Thumper - more!

Just sayin......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Garsh...thanks!


----------

